# Sony Movie Channel AVAILABLE on channel 386



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DISH has activated Sony Movie Channel on channel 386 for Platinum HD customers.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Uh, don't you mean the Sony MOVIE channel?


----------



## rstark18 (Aug 26, 2007)

How come thing like this aren't mentioned in the RSS news feed? It seems like this site is hit or miss with the latest Dish news. It wasn't this way in the not too distant past


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Uh, don't you mean the Sony MOVIE channel?


Corrected in about four posts ... not sure why music got in my mind.


----------



## j_dish (Jan 14, 2008)

Pleasantly surprised to see it included with my Absolute service.
Thanks Dish!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> DISH has activated Sony Movie Channel on channel 386 for Platinum HD customers.


Wonderful Love movies!


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

*Hooray!*


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up. 
Watching the Graduate right now, but that stupid Sony Movie Channel logo in the top right needs to GO!


----------



## l8er (Jun 18, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> ...., but that stupid Sony Movie Channel logo in the top right needs to GO!


 The top right is an odd and annoying place to put a logo.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I wouldn't mind the logo as much if the DAMN thing went away.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Well that's good they added a channel that can theoretically replace NTGEO since it now seems to be showing the HDTHR logo and it looks as though the programming is mixed and under the HDTHR moniker from here on. No big loss since they are also showing commercials now, some that last about a month. Unless this a temporary thing or only during certain hours? But it doesn't look as though. :nono2:

The original HDTHR use to be a showcase of all kinds of great stuff without commercials. Guess they got bored with us.

P.S.
If this has already been discovered and posted, feel free to delete this.


----------



## rcpilot82 (Oct 13, 2006)

Had a problem finding it until I just entered the channel number. Guide logo says "ESPNEWSHD". Also, the channel currenlty has a major lip sync problem. Still nice to have another movie channel.


----------



## JWKessler (Jun 3, 2004)

FarmerBob said:


> The original HDTHR use to be a showcase of all kinds of great stuff without commercials. Guess they got bored with us.


HD Theater used to be one of my favorite channels. I first saw it on my C-Band system where the picture quality was simply not to be believed. Once the other Discovery Channels went HD they stopped rebroadcasting most other Discovery content on HD Theater and the channel seems to have been carrying the same old stuff over and over now for a couple of years. I've given up even checking it out. They should just kill it and put up something else that is actually useful in it's place.


----------



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

I can't get it i am on the eastern arc. and have a 722 r. i have the 385 MGM channel, but i don't have it. I called Dish net. about this and they told me that the channel does not exsist, therer isn't any channel on our list that does have that name. Need help to find this one lol.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

dough_boy747 said:


> I can't get it i am on the eastern arc. and have a 722 r. i have the 385 MGM channel, but i don't have it. I called Dish net. about this and they told me that the channel does not exsist, therer isn't any channel on our list that does have that name. Need help to find this one lol.


Make sure you don't have channel 386 locked out.


----------



## dough_boy747 (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks alot i did have it locked out, but for somereasn Dish says it does not exsist though, but in this world who knows lol Again that did help me alot thanks.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

On my 922 to guide says 386 "ESPN News"..........:brush: yet the movies are for "The Sony Channel".......!pepsi! you couldn't make this stuff up :new_popco

:icon_band


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I kept missing it as its SMC. Which is how 395 Sportsman Channel used to be in the guide.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought I remembered Sportsman being SMC when it first came online... now it is "SPMAN" I think, which maybe means they switched once they new SMC was coming.

It is funny seeing that ESPNews icon though.


----------



## rcpilot82 (Oct 13, 2006)

356B said:


> On my 922 to guide says 386 "ESPN News"..........:brush: yet the movies are for "The Sony Channel".......!pepsi! you couldn't make this stuff up :new_popco
> 
> :icon_band


My 922 displayed the same thing until the next day. Now the guide logo is correct.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I thought I remembered Sportsman being SMC when it first came online... now it is "SPMAN" I think, which maybe means they switched once they new SMC was coming.
> 
> It is funny seeing that ESPNews icon though.


They made the switch from "SMC" to "SPMAN" some time ago. SMC(used to be a network controller of choice) though kind of stuck in my mind, so when the Sony SMC went online and it is up close to SPMAN, I skipped it afew times.

I STILL HATE THE STUPID, F'IN SONY LOGO IN THE TOP RIGHT OF THE SCREEN. At least have it fade away or something.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

The audio sync problem needs to be corrected as well......very annoying

This minor addition does not make up for the loss of the sports channels, FX or the Disney channels


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> . . . SMC(used to be a network controller of choice) . . . .


SMC bought the Western Digital network controller division after the adoption of the 10 Base T standard. WD had a NIC that was switchable between various proprietary standards.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Good move DISH in light of the battle with FOX. Every little bit helps...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

GrumpyBear said:


> They made the switch from "SMC" to "SPMAN" some time ago.


Yep ... SPMAN is an odd abbreviation (was SMC Sports Man Channel?). What could work better? SPRTM? SPTMN?
I believe SMC was also a shopping channel ... which is another good reason to stay away from that abbreviation.

For Sony I don't see why "SONY" wasn't used. MGM isn't MGMMC ...
Consider this my complaint.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> For Sony I don't see why "SONY" wasn't used. MGM isn't MGMMC ...
> Consider this my complaint.


100% with you here. Sony would be much more informative in the EPG than SMC.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

rcpilot82 said:


> My 922 displayed the same thing until the next day. Now the guide logo is correct.


The HD on SMC is crystal clear!


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

yes pic looks great, but wish they had more on, hopefully that will change, I looked ahead through the guide for a week, and seems movies repeat every 4-6 hour range


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

More movie channels - dilutes the offerings any one can muster, but widens the choice.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I watched part of the William Castle 13 Ghosts I'd DVR'd from SMC. I had originally seen it in the Movie Theater way back when and was wondering how they would handle the ghosts appearing without the hand held ghost detector.

Clear Sharp picture! It did seem like the audio sync was slightly off, not enough to bother me however.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> More movie channels - dilutes the offerings any one can muster, but widens the choice.


Just the studios following major sports lead of having their own channels.


----------



## Doug Higley (Dec 31, 2005)

never mind


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

I assume I'm only receiving this channel as a free preview..... 

but I must say it has got some real sharp HD picture!  unfortunately, most
of the movies are old. (i.e. Sarah Jessica Parker had no wrinkles on her face!) :lol:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

l8er said:


> The top right is an odd and annoying place to put a logo.


Yup it is and they have flashes of upcoming movies in the lower left corner:nono::nono:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Paul Secic said:


> Yup it is and they have flashes of upcoming movies in the lower left corner:nono::nono:


the logos don't bother me at all..... because there's really nothing worth 
watching on this new HD channel.


----------

